# Haplochromis sp. 'ruby green' Question



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

I just seen the most beautiful cichlid!!! Haplochromis sp. 'ruby green' Could i keep them with labs??? and Whats the smallest tank they can happly live in? and What type of set up do they like?


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

Paleo fish said:


> I just seen the most beautiful cichlid!!! Haplochromis sp. 'ruby green' Could i keep them with labs??? and Whats the smallest tank they can happly live in? and What type of set up do they like?


Hi,

I have never had them with Labidochromis caeruleus (Yellow labs) but it should work. Personally I would not keep them in anything smaller than 33 gallons. Ruby's like planted tanks with sand as substrate.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

What type of plants do they like and how many could i keep in a 33g?

BTW Sorry for all the questions Just trying to find out all i can about this fish


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh how dense of a plant cover do they like? :-?


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

I keep a breeding group of them in a 2'x2'x1' (~30g) with some PVC tubes a plastic plant and a flowerpot or two....a little sand for substrate. They share the tank with some Egyptian Mouthbrooders and danios.

I don't see any problem with keeping them with yellow labs or other not too aggressive mbuna.

They don't need dense vegetation


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

Paleo fish said:


> What type of plants do they like and how many could i keep in a 33g?
> 
> BTW Sorry for all the questions Just trying to find out all i can about this fish


In a species only 33gallon I'd say about 10 individuals. I have a cluster of Java Fern on drift wood in one end of the tank and a smooth rock and a couple of cryptocoryne in the other end.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks I'll see if a i can find a 33g But if i can't find that tank size would a 29g be okey for about 8 or 9?


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

A longer/lower tank would be prefered. A 40BR would be another excellent option.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I would suggest at least a 40 Long tank. Don't overcrowd. I have successfully kept the Ruby Greens with Labs. with no-problems. 8)


----------

